# Chances of getting popular ski weeks in Hyatt



## PA- (Mar 31, 2008)

What are the chances of getting a 2 or 3 bedroom in Colorado ski resorts during holiday or spring break (week 10 or 11) weeks.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 1, 2008)

As a non-Hyatt trader...not very good.


----------



## Kal (Apr 1, 2008)

Think of it this way.  If a week becomes available every HVC member has a shot at it.  If no member is interested, it might go to Interval for exchange.


----------



## PA- (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry, I meant as a HVC member using CUP points.  Are there many people who don't use their fixed New YEars week, or week 11 in the larger units?

Also, one other question.  Are the 4 bedroom units just 2 two bedrooms with connecting doors, or are they true 4bedroom units (with 1 kitchen)?  Any idea on sq. ft. for the 3 and 4 bedroom units?


----------



## Kal (Apr 1, 2008)

The chance for an HVC member to get into a high-season week at anywhere other than Breck is pretty slim when using points.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 1, 2008)

PA- said:


> Sorry, I meant as a HVC member using CUP points.  Are there many people who don't use their fixed New YEars week, or week 11 in the larger units?
> 
> Also, one other question.  Are the 4 bedroom units just 2 two bedrooms with connecting doors, or are they true 4bedroom units (with 1 kitchen)?  Any idea on sq. ft. for the 3 and 4 bedroom units?




PA,

4 bedroom units are a true 4 bedroom unit. You will never get a 4 bedroom during ski season because there is only 1 4 bedroom unit in ASPEN.

Very hard to get new years in Colorado anywhere. Remember the owners payed big big $$$ to won there not like any of us that bought on the resale market. If the owners do not use their week they rent them out for big $$$ to Hyatt or to private parties.

kal is 100% correct, Breckenridge had many weeks for 2009 open for ski season you should jump on it now.

carmel85


----------



## PA- (Apr 1, 2008)

Any idea why Breck is so much easier than Beaver Creek?  I know that Aspen is new, but Mountain lodge isn't that much newer than Breck, is it?


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 1, 2008)

PA- said:


> Any idea why Breck is so much easier than Beaver Creek?  I know that Aspen is new, but Mountain lodge isn't that much newer than Breck, is it?




What weeks are you trying to go?  Exact resort?

Why dont you call Hyatt member service they will tell you how many people are on the waitlist very easy to do.


----------



## PA- (Apr 1, 2008)

The only 2 weeks of the year that we go for a full week of skiing are New Year's week and Spring Break (usually week 10, sometimes week 11).  Part of the attraction for me in buying Hyatt was the ability to get these weeks.  My favorite resort is Beaver Creek, though I'm sure Breck would be nice as well (seen it, but never skied it).  I've been to Aspen, but it's not as convenient to get to for me as Beaver Creek or Breck.  Plus, I would spend time skiing buttermilk or snowmass, so the ski/in-ski/out benefit at aspen would be partially mitigated.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 1, 2008)

PA- said:


> The only 2 weeks of the year that we go for a full week of skiing are New Year's week and Spring Break (usually week 10, sometimes week 11).  Part of the attraction for me in buying Hyatt was the ability to get these weeks.  My favorite resort is Beaver Creek, though I'm sure Breck would be nice as well (seen it, but never skied it).  I've been to Aspen, but it's not as convenient to get to for me as Beaver Creek or Breck.  Plus, I would spend time skiing buttermilk or snowmass, so the ski/in-ski/out benefit at aspen would be partially mitigated.



Then you should strongly consider buying where you intend to vacation...Beaver Creek....the week 52 are pretty expensive though.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 1, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Then you should strongly consider buying where you intend to vacation...Beaver Creek....the week 52 are pretty expensive though.



PA

I agree with Steamboat if you want those week then buy those weeks but if you think you 15k buy in to Hyatt is going to get you a 70k week you are wrong. 

You will be very very lucky if you ever get week 52 if you do not own it. I know a guy who is #1 on the waitlist for beaver creek and breckenridge  for week 52 I will keep you updated if he get it. 

If you want the best it is going to cost you more $$$ than our week you own now. It is that simple you want a JAG but only want to pay for a YUGO.  We would all love that but if you get to take the Jag out every few years for a ride on your YUGO week be happy.   

PONY UP AND BUY A JAG on the resale market there are many weeks at Beaver Creek and Breckenridge for sale but its going to cost you $$$$$

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Kal (Apr 1, 2008)

The problem with the high-end resorts is their value as a rental unit.  At Aspen an owner could easily rent the unit for significant $$$ so turning it into the HVC Club on face would not be smart.  Even though there are other high-end resorts coming on line, the Aspen owner has a number of float days where those points can be used for Club exchanges.  Net result, the Diamond and Platinum weeks are just not available.


----------



## PA- (Apr 1, 2008)

OK, thanks all.  I'll still enjoy my points, but I guess I'll pass on adding more.


----------



## PA- (Apr 1, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Then you should strongly consider buying where you intend to vacation...Beaver Creek....the week 52 are pretty expensive though.




NO thanks!   I'll stay in resorts 1 mile away for a few hundred per week, rather than spend $200,000 plus $4000 per year to stay right at the slopes.  I guess I"ll use my points for marriage maintenance trips without the kids to the beach or sedona or wherever.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 1, 2008)

PA,

How many Hyatt points do you own now?

What week?


Carmel85


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 1, 2008)

*Try Poste Montane Lodge at BC*

We have been to Beaver Creek twice, I toured Poste Montane Lodge and it is very cool.  The units are right in the village square across from the ice rink.  The lodge has an European feel, they do not have full kitchens.  But they give you FREE Breakfast every morning.  When we were in BC two years ago, they had several units units unoccupied - that is the reason I could tour the units.  They were beautiful and I think you would not be disappointed.  Also there is the Park Plaza at BC, also a very nice resort.  In Breck, if you cannot get into the Hyatt try the Grand Timber Lodge.  Also a nice resort, not quite as nice as the Hyatt - but very close.  I would think one of these 3 might be able to fill your need if a Hyatt unit is not available.  Good luck and let us know what happens.  Do not give up - we always have to ski during spring break also and it is not easy.  But it always works out, II really wants those Hyatt weeks.

I had a Holiday week request in for DVC - Boardwalk, Beach Club or Wilderness Lodge, one bedroom only.  I changed my mind after about 2 weeks and canceled the search.  I got a call from Hyatt II and they had a one bedroom at Beach Club for the Holiday week I requested.  I did not take it, I am not sure we want to go.  Also, I now know that Hyatt will pull DVC Holiday weeks - so I am pretty sure you can get either the Hyatt Breck or an acceptable II exchange for spring break skiing.


----------



## PA- (Apr 1, 2008)

Floridaski said:


> We have been to Beaver Creek twice, I toured Poste Montane Lodge and it is very cool.  The units are right in the village square across from the ice rink.  The lodge has an European feel, they do not have full kitchens.  But they give you FREE Breakfast every morning.  When we were in BC two years ago, they had several units units unoccupied - that is the reason I could tour the units.  They were beautiful and I think you would not be disappointed.  Also there is the Park Plaza at BC, also a very nice resort.  In Breck, if you cannot get into the Hyatt try the Grand Timber Lodge.  Also a nice resort, not quite as nice as the Hyatt - but very close.  I would think one of these 3 might be able to fill your need if a Hyatt unit is not available.  Good luck and let us know what happens.  Do not give up - we always have to ski during spring break also and it is not easy.  But it always works out, II really wants those Hyatt weeks.
> 
> I had a Holiday week request in for DVC - Boardwalk, Beach Club or Wilderness Lodge, one bedroom only.  I changed my mind after about 2 weeks and canceled the search.  I got a call from Hyatt II and they had a one bedroom at Beach Club for the Holiday week I requested.  I did not take it, I am not sure we want to go.  Also, I now know that Hyatt will pull DVC Holiday weeks - so I am pretty sure you can get either the Hyatt Breck or an acceptable II exchange for spring break skiing.




Thanks for the suggestions, Flor.   Poste Montaign only has studios (or maybe 1 bedrooms) so that wouldn't be an option for us.  St. James would, as would Park Plaza, but the odds of getting an exchange for week 52 through II for one of those resorts in a 2 or 3 bedroom is LESS than using our HVC points into Mountain Lodge, methinks.  Perhaps the residence club at BC will have some availability before they sell out, but I won't hold my breath.  Not to worry, I'll do what I've always done.  Settle for 3 or 4 star resorts instead of 5 star.  We're ok with that.  I'll save my Hyatt points for my getaways with my wife to carmel, the beach or sedona.

Carmel, I bought 1880 at High Sierra, but they aren't in my name yet.  I was thinking of adding a diamond week to equal 4000, but I think I'll hold off.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 1, 2008)

Carmel85, I bought 1880 at High Sierra, but they aren't in my name yet.  I was thinking of adding a diamond week to equal 4000, but I think I'll hold off.[/QUOTE]


PA,


If you ONLY have 1880 points HOW and WHY are you thinking you are going to get into any ski season via HYATT??

You will need 2200 or 2000 points NOT just 1880 for ski season...

You do NOT have enough points for all the prime ski season in Colorado Hyatt's Week 52  1-14 ALL weeks take 2200 or 2000 POINTS for 2 bedrooms yes you can get a Studio or possible 1 bedroom at Aspen.

I sometimes wonder if Hyatt owners are even taking the time to read KAL's website know all the points and the weeks that go along with those point values.

I hope that Hyatt owners take some time and look and understand the Hyatt system and points.

You cant get in to Colorado with 1880 points during ski season you never will have a chance with those LOW LOW POINTS I would buy a Diamond week at least then you have a shot on the waitlist at 2200 points but at 1880 you have 0% of getting in Colorado!!!


----------



## PA- (Apr 1, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> Carmel85, I bought 1880 at High Sierra, but they aren't in my name yet.  I was thinking of adding a diamond week to equal 4000, but I think I'll hold off.




PA,


If you ONLY have 1880 points HOW and WHY are you thinking you are going to get into any ski season via HYATT??

You will need 2200 or 2000 points NOT just 1880 for ski season...

You do NOT have enough points for all the prime ski season in Colorado Hyatt's Week 52  1-14 ALL weeks take 2200 or 2000 POINTS for 2 bedrooms yes you can get a Studio or possible 1 bedroom at Aspen.

I sometimes wonder if Hyatt owners are even taking the time to read KAL's website know all the points and the weeks that go along with those point values.

I hope that Hyatt owners take some time and look and understand the Hyatt system and points.

You cant get in to Colorado with 1880 points during ski season you never will have a chance with those LOW LOW POINTS I would buy a Diamond week at least then you have a shot on the waitlist at 2200 points but at 1880 you have 0% of getting in Colorado!!![/QUOTE]

As I said, I was considering buying another 2200 point week so that I would have 4000+ points per year, so that I could reserve a 3 bedroom during diamond week in Colorado.  But you and Kal made me reconsider, as you don't think I could get what I want.  So I'll stick with my 1880 and use them in Sedona or Coconut during the summer, which should be an easy exchange.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 2, 2008)

PA- said:


> PA,
> 
> 
> If you ONLY have 1880 points HOW and WHY are you thinking you are going to get into any ski season via HYATT??
> ...



As I said, I was considering buying another 2200 point week so that I would have 4000+ points per year, so that I could reserve a 3 bedroom during diamond week in Colorado.  But you and Kal made me reconsider, as you don't think I could get what I want.  So I'll stick with my 1880 and use them in Sedona or Coconut during the summer, which should be an easy exchange.[/QUOTE]


Pa,

Since you are a Hyatt owner I personally would call Hyatt owner services and ask what the wait list is like for the resorts you are looking at.

Personally I get almost any week I want Ski and summer yes it does take some planning but you cant plan if you do NOT have to points and you NOW do NOT have the points.

You will need 2200 or 2000 point weeks if you really want to be a part of the Hyatt system and All the new resorts coming on line. 

Look at Hawaii they have 10 rooms+- as 1 bedroom units the rest are 2 bedrooms and 10+- 3 bedrooms. So at 1880 what chance do you ever have at getting a 1 bedroom NOT much chance but at 2200 you can have a huge chance of getting a 2 bedroom and at 2950 get those 3 bedrooms .

4000-4400 points are perfect I would personally add to you 1880 but add NOW before more and more people get the knowledge of the Hyatt system you need to get those higher points then you can PLAY PLAY PLAY!!!

Carmel85


----------



## PA- (Apr 2, 2008)

before I spend $$$$ to add 2200 points,  I thought it would be prudent to ask the experts if that would allow me to get the weeks I want.  They all said odds were slim, so I guess I won't add the points.  I'm not sure where you're coming from, Carmel.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 2, 2008)

PA- said:


> before I spend $$$$ to add 2200 points,  I thought it would be prudent to ask the experts if that would allow me to get the weeks I want.  They all said odds were slim, so I guess I won't add the points.  I'm not sure where you're coming from, Carmel.



PA,

If you are a HYATT owner which Im not really sure you are I would suggest do not listen to Kal or myself but take a few minutes like I said and call HYATT OWNER SERVICES they will tell you about the waitlist and how many people are on it., then you know for yourself.

Again with planning and enough points you can get what you want but you cant play if you don't have the points to play with. 

I do not know how more clearly I can tell you this!!!  :whoopie: 

I do hope you are NOT trying to rent any of these prime weeks out because Hyatt will have you number very very easy.


----------



## PA- (Apr 2, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> PA,
> 
> If you are a HYATT owner which Im not really sure you are I would suggest do not listen to Kal or myself but take a few minutes like I said and call HYATT OWNER SERVICES they will tell you about the waitlist and how many people are on it., then you know for yourself.
> 
> ...




I just purchased a Gold week 22 at Incline Village less than 2 weeks ago, but it hasn't cleared ROFR yet.  It hasn't even started, as the seller hasn't faxed back the paper with their signature.

I understand clearly about the waitlist, though I'm not sure they'll tell me how many people are on the waitlist before my ownership is official.  As far as Hyatt is concerned I'm not an owner, so I doubt they'll tell me anything.

I'm not intending to rent rooms, I'm not sure what I said that led you to think that.  Let me try to explain to you one last time what it is I'm trying to determine.  My plan was to buy 2 GOLD weeks, so that I could get anything in the system, including a 3 bedroom during New YEar's week.  I have 2 kids, so we're tied to the school calendar and don't have the flexibility some people might.  However, before I decide to buy a 2nd week, I wanted to see what the odds are of getting what I need.  

In an earlier post, you said "Very hard to get new years in Colorado anywhere".  Now you're saying, "Again with planning and enough points you can get what you want but you cant play if you don't have the points to play with."  Which is it???

Please don't try to rush me into buying more points yet.  I just spent plenty on my first week, and am probably at least a month away from being able to use it to search availability.  I have my New YEars, 2008 reservation already made in the Worldmark Steamboat Springs resort, so won't need it this year anyway.

I'll buy more points if I need them, and if I feel I can get what I need.  If it doesn't work out, I'll stick with what I have or sell what I have.  I'm not buying more if it's difficult or impossible to get what I need.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 2, 2008)

PA- said:


> I just purchased a Gold week 22 at Incline Village less than 2 weeks ago, but it hasn't cleared ROFR yet.  It hasn't even started, as the seller hasn't faxed back the paper with their signature.
> 
> I understand clearly about the waitlist, though I'm not sure they'll tell me how many people are on the waitlist before my ownership is official.  As far as Hyatt is concerned I'm not an owner, so I doubt they'll tell me anything.
> 
> ...



PA,

First think I could care a less if you do not buy more points or not, but if you do NOT have the points for COLORADO ski weeks it is that simple. 

You will be buying more Hyatt points after you start to use the Hyatt system we all have just ask real Hyatt owners that enjoy the system most everybody that understands the system buys more because it is the most undervalued system out there NOT for LONG!!!!

Im sure what you are buying Tahoe 1880 points is no more that 13-15k if that but you want to use Colorado which that owner week 52 payed much much more that that?   

At 1880 point week is in my opinion the NEW bottom of the barrel for Hyatt because most new resorts have many many more weeks at the 2200 or 2000 point level. Siesta Key,Northstar,NYC and HAWAII


You can get week 52 at some Colorado properties but not ALL but you are lucky if 1-5 of the Colorado week 52 owners give up their week for you or anybody I sure would NOT !!!!   Would you give up your week for some JOKER like us that only payed 15k??? 

Just last week Breckenridge had many many ski weeks for 2009 ski season opps you could get in you do NOT have enough points except for a studio. 

Buy your 1880 unit in Tahoe when you feel you need more points after you try out the system then you can buy more. Im not ever trying to rush you or anybody but if you can not see the writing on the wall with ALL the new Hyatt coming out you are BLIND!!!

Im not a sales agent nor do I intend to be in real estate for anybody nor Hyatt. I just love the Hyatt product especially on reasale and high point weeks 2200 or 2000.

I always thank MLC,MESA,KAL,WWCD for all their wisdom in regards to Hyatt. Mesa always said buy big and you0 will be buying a additional weeks well he was 100% correct and I cant thank him enough. 

You need to educate yourself and enjoy the Hyatt system then you will learn from the masters KAL,MESA,MLC,WWCD!!! 

Carmel85


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 2, 2008)

*You will enjoy Worldmark Steamboat*

PA,

We have been to the Worldmark in Steamboat, that was a great catch for a Holiday week.  Please do not let some folks on this board cause you heartache.  Just take it for what it is.....

We own Grand Cayman RCI and Hyatt II, so I really play with both systems.  We went to the World Mark Steamboat via an internal exchange program with our Grand Cayman Morritts internal exchange company.  I love Hyatt, but we have been all over the place skiing using both Hyatt, RCI and II.  You will have a great vacation and take your time.  Hyatt is not the only game in town and I almost always get my II exchanges with Hyatt points.  This leaves me with enough Hyatt points in my Hyatt CUP period to take our Florida vacations.  It is very easy for us, since we live in Florida.  Hyatt trades very well for Marriott locations and Marriott has some great ski locations.  I understand your questions, you really do not have enough points for a large family to stay at Hyatt during prime season.  But, wait and see how much and if you need more Hyatt points.  You may want to spend the money in another system to give yourself more options.  Hopefully your purchase will pass ROFR.  Good luck!


----------



## PA- (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Floridaski,

I've been to Worldmark STeamboat many times.  In fact, that was the primary reason I bought into Worldmark in the first place; to be able to ski Steamboat during New YEar's week.  

We'll see about Hyatt, after my purchase is finalized.  I don't see myself going to Key West, just because it is too long of a trip for us.  We can fly non-stop to Tampa, and 1 stop to Ft. Meyers on Southwest.  However, from what I can see, Coconut isn't on a beach (have to take a ferry) so I doubt we'd stay there.  Hyatt is too expensive to be an effective trader.  My worldmark account works well for trading at much less money.  So if I can't get into Carmel or COlorado when I need to, I'll probably sell it.  But I'll play around with it a bit before deciding.  Siesta Key sounds like it would work for us, but once again, if people are paying big bucks for it, will they give up their summer weeks?  We'll see.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 2, 2008)

Disclaimer - I am not a Hyatt owner. 

But if you buy Hyatt resale at a good price, try it out a year or two and sell it at the normal resale price, you will probably lose very little (if any) money on buying Hyatt.

That advice works for most "in-demand" timeshares


----------



## PA- (Apr 2, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Disclaimer - I am not a Hyatt owner.
> 
> But if you buy Hyatt resale at a good price, try it out a year or two and sell it at the normal resale price, you will probably lose very little (if any) money on buying Hyatt.
> 
> That advice works for most "in-demand" timeshares



That was my thinking exactly, that's why I'm in process of buying.  Of course, the hefty transfer fee will be lost ($500), but hopefully I bought low enough to break even if I sell in a year or two.


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 2, 2008)

*Try Coconut Plantation*

Try Coconut Plantation at least once before you get rid of your Hyatt points.
Southwest flies into Tampa and it is not that long of a drive.  Coconut is not on the beach, but you take a really nice short boat ride and the beach is beautiful.  The boat ride usually includes dolphin sightings and it really is not a big deal.  They have a lazy river and it is IMO the best timeshare anywhere in Florida for kids.   Your kids will love Hyatt Coconut - there is a big water slide at the sister hotel and trust me you will not be disappointed with the rooms. 

Good luck and try Hyatt - the summers is Florida are HOT so - it is usually pretty easy to get a unit.  It is also Hurricane season and most Florida resorts are Silver season during the summer months due to the heat and the hurricane threat.  The new Siesta Key location may require a few more points, but at 1880 you will have enough for a summer stay.  Trust me it is HOT in Florida in August and many people are very shy about the Hurricane threat.


----------

